# Mink colors??



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

what color are yall's mink up north. down here pretty much all of em are chocolate witha couple white spots on the bottom.

Beau


----------



## trappinmaniac (Jan 18, 2007)

ours are chocolate brown with the strip of white down the bottom of the necks


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

yea sounds like ours. i caught a real pretty one today.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

most of ours are chockalate brown but i have caught all black ones and all white ones thats pretty rare though


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

ND mink


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

mf has that mink ever caused you problems in that rat house in the background i hate trying to find traps they dig out of the house so they can eat the rat i caught


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

All the time trapper_2. A good blind set covered with cattail duff takes care of some, but not all.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah that works for me pretty good to


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

LAtrapper said:


> what color are yall's mink up north. down here pretty much all of em are chocolate witha couple white spots on the bottom.
> 
> Beau


 Same in MN . But up here u could catch a few white buck mink but rare..


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

a FEW white ones i have trapped for 55 years and i have caught 2 pure white mink both in which are mounted i have caught alot more black mink then white ones but still not very many what part of mn are you from that you act like a white mink is fairly common


----------

